# Looking for R+F Consultants



## michelle5613 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Mates!

I know we all dream of being our own boss, and it never seems achievable until now. I am NOT a sales person, and would never share an opportunity if I didn't feel like it would be worth your while. I am a R+F consultant that has success here in the United States. My team has had incredible success over the last few years.

I have oodles and oodles of information to share with you guys, but for now I wanted to stress how great of an opportunity this is for ANYONE- guys or gals. This is a great product that sells itself. The before and after photos are unreal. It is the number ONE skincare aging product in the US, and overall the number 2 skincare product in the US (right behind clinque).

We are about to launch in your country, and we are currently accepting applications for consultants to PRE-ENROLL. If I was one of the first people to sell this product in the U.S, I would be a millionaire (honestly, the numbers speak for itself). YOU have this opportunity.

If this is something that sounds up your alley, please reach out to me for more information. We can chat, and I will walk you through every step of the way.

Thank you
Michelle Howard


----------

